# Changing from Vodafone to O2



## superstar (19 Mar 2009)

I'm about to change from Vodafone to O2 principally because I want to get an iPhone and I was just wondering if anybody had any problems doing this.  I'm a bill pay customer and my contract with Vodafone expires today!


----------



## Guest128 (19 Mar 2009)

I dont know anything about O2 bill pay, but just be aware that even though your contract is expired, you still need to give a months notice to Vodafone.


----------



## gipimann (19 Mar 2009)

I switched from Voda to O2 (both bill pay) about 18 months ago, no problems, but as Flanders said you do have to give 30 days notice.


----------

